# The Great Horned Owl babies are up and running



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Our GHO returned to her nest this year. Looks like she has 3 beautiful babies this year and everyone looks healthy and getting ready to start their new lives. Isn't spring the best time of the year though?

NAB 



















Here's Momma watching every move from the a nearby branch. If we had tried to reach in that nest she would have made a mess of our head.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nab, those are impressive pictures. I especially liked the last one which shows the beautiful markings on her breast. Thanks for the treat.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Spectacular pictures.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful... just beautiful!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Here's a couple more*

Here's one of the little guy - he hides behind the branches so he's hard to get a picture.










And here's Momma again after she moved over to the old flagpole top to get a closer look at us. We backed off when she decided to move in closer.










Mighty cute little fellow.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Breat pictures, Nab!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great pictures. That last one of Mom looks like, "take ONE MORE PICTURE of me or my babies and your butt is MINE Mister"...........


----------



## Chicken_Pigeon (Apr 11, 2008)

nabisho said:


> Here's one of the little guy - he hides behind the branches so he's hard to get a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa! in the second pic, mama looks like se's about to strike!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Adorable babies but mighty impressive pointy feet on that mama!!!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, Nab, thanks for the pictures!

What faces they have!!! 

Linda


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Marvelous pictures, Nab! That Mama Owl definitely has your number and IS going to dial it if you step out of line!  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nab, 

Those are spectacular photos, you must have a good telephoto lens on your camera! Owls are really interesting birds and I've always loved the look of a great horned owl. They look like cats to me, with their ear tufts, large heads and big yellow eyes.

In all my years, I've never seen a GHO around here and I know we have them and I know they aren't uncommon. They are mostly nocturnal, but you'd still think that at some point I would have seen one during the day or even at night, but NOPE!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AS ALWAYS, NAB...truly spectacular pictures! The clear details are great!

I've always like the GHO...they have such a fierce look and momma is no exception! 

Bet the mice population is down!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

pictures are great. the baby hiding is so adorable and i wouldn't be messing mom. she's just waiting for you to cross that line.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*All 3 babies are ready to fledge*

All 3 were out on the branches this morning, they'll be going to ground soon for a day or two to get their wings tuned up for landing and taking off. It's the most dangerous time for the little ones, often predators or worse yet people see them and think they are hurt and try to catch or even worse do catch them and they end up in real trouble. Wish the little fellows luck they will need it over the next week or so.

NAB


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Fearsome looking critters arent they ? I like owls .... they are so majestic looking , and yes it does remind you of a cat's face . Momma is ready to put a serious hurt on you if you get too close LOL 

Are they a threat to pigeons ? I dont really think they are , unless Mr. Owl by chance gets one cornered in your loft , but I'm not sure ... mice and rodents are what they prefer ? I know they are a night hunter and you wont hear one other than its hoot . Their feathers are ultra soft and quiet . 

Very nice pictures !

Hambone


----------

